# Pine Haven Campground, Wentworth, Nh



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Pine Haven Campground website

Hello all - I said that I would provide a review of this campground, and here it is.

We camped at Pine Haven for 5 days / nights, starting on 7/16/06. We actually rented two adjacent sites, with our motorhome on one site and a tent on the other. We camped with friends, so there were a total of 5 people.

Overall I would rate Pine Haven a "good". As a comparison, on my scale, for those of you who have been to Lake George RV Park, to me that is an excellent campground. Odetah campground in Canaan, CT is poor.

The staff was very friendly and the amenities were satisfactory. There was a small camp store which also sold ice and firewood. There were a couple of arcade games in it and a pool table. Near the store (which was also the office) there was a small pool. Everything seemed to be well maintained and we would see a one or two man staff working fairly consistantly around the campground. There was also a shower / restroom facility, which the staff also kept clean. Showers were 25 cents per 5 minutes. The sink soap dispensers were not kept full, however and one was broken.

The campground had a high concentration of seasonals in the entrance / office / pool / shower area, however it also had a nice, secluded RV & tent camper area down by the river and streams. The seasonals could not be seen from that area, which in my opinion makes it much nicer. There were 2 or 3 spot-a-pots in the RV / tent areas, which we personally avoid like the plague









The sites were all scenic, woodsy and level. Of course, being woodsy it was also buggy, but that was expected. There were nice trails and dirt roads. It was extremely quiet, and very dark at night as there was no lighting. There was also only electric (30A) and water hookups, no sewer.

One drawback is that the only place one could put his trash was in the dumpsters, which were near the office (quite a hike). Therefore, each day we had to load the trash bags on the car and take them on our way out. The dump station is across the road from the office w/ easy access.

One great thing about our trip was that we went during the weekend and we were the only non-seasonal campers in the place until the last night we were there!

In summary, we had a nice time and a great vacation and might stay at Pine Haven again someday, however we like to try different places and there is another campground we checked out call Moose Hillock 
Moose HIllock which looked very nice and is actually closer to the White Mountain attractions so that is were we'll probably stay next time we're up that way.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Message from my kids
Rating:
Moose Hillock





































Went the last two Memorial Day weekends booked next year while we were there.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here, here Moose Hillock.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a good time
Moose Hillock looks looks like a nice place also

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the review of one of our local CGs. Haven't yet taken Puff out to play "locally" and this sounds like one we might just avoid (not that it sounds all that bad but there are LOTS of others to choose from ... and, therefore, to review for all of you who may venture up this way.)


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the CG review outback21.

I can tell you 1st hand from our mid-June trip to Moose Hillock that you will find it very nice. We had a large group of 12 families that weekend and plan on doing the same weekend next year. Very clean and the pool is #1 with the kids.

C-Mac


----------

